# [SOLVED] Blocking the wrong thing!



## BlazingGeek (Mar 3, 2007)

I am running Apache Web Server on my computer so that I can access certain files from any computer. However the server cannot be accessed on any computer but my own when my firewall is running! Can anyone tell me how to get my firewall (*COMODO Firewall pro* by the way) to stop blocking apache!

Thanks muchly in advance :wave:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Blocking the wrong thing!*

Hello :wave:

*Allowing a program Internet access in Comodo Firewall*


Click *Start*, hover over *All programs*
Hover over *Comodo*, then over *Firewall*
Click on *Comodo Firewall Pro*


Once opened click on the tab *Security*
Click on *Application monitor*
Look for *<Apache Web Server>*, double click on it.
Click on the tab *General*
Next to _Action_, choose *Allow*
_
**Please Note: If that doesn't work or <*Apache Web Server*> is not in the list, try this:**_


While still in *Application monitor*
Click *+ Add*
Find where the .exe is located, click on it then press *Ok*.
Click on the tab *General*
Next to _Action_ make sure it is set to *Allow*.


----------



## BlazingGeek (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Blocking the wrong thing!*

Thanks! I already tried that once but it turns out I was allowing the wrong thing... turns out I needed to allow httpd.exe

Thanks for the help!!! ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No problems :smile:


----------

